# iptables-restore: failed

## BdON

I am setting up a firewall for the first time, and I am using iptables.  I am following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies for help and after I edited /etc/iptables.bak to add the new rules exactly like it is in the wiki, I run iptables-restore /etc/iptables.bak and I get iptables-restore: line 33 failed.  Line 33 is the last line and consists of "COMMIT" only.  Any help?

EDIT: Also a quick question.  In the wiki, it says to "add the following rules", but of the 3 rules I already had(input accept, forward accept, output accept) input and output accept had different values for the ranges than in the wiki.  I changed mine to match what was in the wiki.  Was I correct in doing that or should I have kept what was originally there?

----------

## Hu

Please post the rules you are feeding to iptables-restore, and the output of zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz.

----------

## BdON

Sure thing.  

```
BdONsPC bdon # zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

```

These are the rules I was trying to implement: 

```
# Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Tue May 10 08:06:58 2005

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [5:952]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [1192099:595387635]

# accept all from localhost

-A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

# accept all previously established connections

-A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

# ssh

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

# ftp / webserver related

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT

# Windows / Samba

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 137:139 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 426 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT

# up to 5 Bit-torrent connections

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 6881:6886 -j ACCEPT

# reject everything else

-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue May 10 08:06:58 2005

```

----------

## Hu

You compiled state match support as a module.  Have you loaded that module?  If you are not sure, post the output of lsmod.

The state match is controlled by the symbol NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE.

Also, you are using the REJECT target, but it appears you did not include support for it.  The REJECT target is controlled by IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT for IPv4.  If you wanted to use REJECT with ip6tables-restore, you need the IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT option.

----------

## BdON

THANKS!! I added the IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT module and you were also right in that I did not have xt_state loaded.  I loaded both of them up and iptables-restore worked fine.  I added them to my /etc/modules-autoload/kernel-2.6.  Thanks for your help

----------

## Dheath

I have a very similar problem.

I have these:

```

# grep IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT .config && grep NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE .config

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

```

I got these:

```

#  modprobe ip_tables 

WARNING: Error inserting x_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Invalid module format

#  modprobe iptable_filter

WARNING: Error inserting x_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Invalid module format

```

Update: Now modprobe [iptable_filter, ip_tables, x_tables] commands seems to work (after "few" boots...)

And lsmod doesn't say anything about iptables or anything related.

Update: there seems to be those now.

Update: The modules are loaded for sure but:

```

 # iptables-restore  /etc/iptables.bak

iptables-restore: line 41 failed

```

Line 41 is the "COMMIT" line.

Now it seems that even the some "ACCEPT" lines are causing this in /etc/iptables.bak

My /etc/iptables.bak:

```

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.5 on Sun Jul  8 16:53:50 2007

#*filter

#:INPUT ACCEPT [544072:457750367]

#:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

#:OUTPUT ACCEPT [454130:181986696]

#COMMIT

# Completed on Sun Jul  8 16:53:50 2007

# Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Tue May 10 08:06:58 2005

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [5:952]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [1192099:595387635]

# accept all from localhost

-A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

# accept all previously established connections

-A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT **

# ssh

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT **

# ftp / webserver related

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT **

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT **

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT **

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT **

# Windows / Samba

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 137:139 -j ACCEPT **

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 426 -j ACCEPT **

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT **

# up to 5 Bit-torrent connections

-A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 6881:6886 -j ACCEPT **

# reject everything else

-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable **

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue May 10 08:06:58 2005

```

Lines with ** wont work. At first only the "-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable" caused problems. The change was that now I compiled almost everything as modules.

the "zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz" command says:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

So, what is that I do wrong here?

----------

